# pct for test e/deca and drol



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 3, 2016)

Will be doing 12 weeks of test e 600mg split into two jabs, 500mg of deca for 10 weeks.
I have got nova/chlomid/armidex and proviron. 
My questions to you guys are:
:When to start pct? (Two weeks after last jab?)

:from what I've purchased what do you recommend for pct at what dosage and how often?

:and finally do I run any of them whilst I'm on my course?  Again if so dosage and how often?

As you've probably gathered I'm pretty new to this so I'd appreciate if you can give an explanation with the answers you give if you have 5 minutes. 

Cheers!


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh and 50mg of drol ed for 4 weeks, possibly 100mg week 2 and 3 ed


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 3, 2016)

What are your stats and why deca for only 10wks? Deca is a very long estered compound so you'll likely want to run it for longer. If not then switch to NPP. 

Deca should be stopped at least 3-4wks before beginning PCT, possibly longer. 

Proviron is a waste of your money. It's also not for pct. 

Clomid 50/50/25/25
Nolva 40/20/20/20


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 3, 2016)

So would you recommend to run deca also for 12 weeks? Just a local lad told me to run test a few weeks longer for a easier pct? Just what I've been told.
Do you recommend using armidex and proviron during the cycle?



DocDePanda187123 said:


> What are your stats and why deca for only 10wks? Deca is a very long estered compound so you'll likely want to run it for longer. If not then switch to NPP.
> 
> Deca should be stop
> ped at least 3-4wks before beginning PCT, possibly longer.
> ...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 3, 2016)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> So would you recommend to run deca also for 12 weeks? Just a local lad told me to run test a few weeks longer for a easier pct? Just what I've been told.
> Do you recommend using armidex and proviron during the cycle?



12wks or more for the deca yes. And run your test 2wks longer than deca to give deca time to clear out before beginning pct. 

Arimidex yes if blood tests show you have elevated E2 and are symptomatic. Proviron I'd sell or maybe use as a sexual aid here and there.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 3, 2016)

Does the proviron not free up more test making it more potent?  Or is that a myth...



DocDePanda187123 said:


> 12wks or more for the deca yes. And run your test 2wks longer than deca to give deca time to clear out before beginning pct.
> 
> Arimidex yes if blood tests show you have elevated E2 and are symptomatic. Proviron I'd sell or maybe use as a sexual aid here and there.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 3, 2016)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> Does the proviron not free up more test making it more potent?  Or is that a myth...



It does for about 2wks and then the effects wash off. Increasing your test with testosterone does a better job of lowering SHBG.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 4, 2016)

Like Doc said, run your Deca longer. It takes a little while to get rollin'. Personally, I wouldn't go less than 14 weeks.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok lads much appreciated for the advice


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 4, 2016)

Your gonna need to run 20 mgs of nolva a day with the drol BC adex won't work with it


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 4, 2016)

I never took PCT until my mid 30's.....I let my body adjust on its own....If your young your body probably doesnt need PCT as it will be a waste of money.....Some may argue PCT is necessary but I would caution taking it if your under 30.....


----------

